# super nova?



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i was looking at the leopard gecko wiki and just wondered if anybody has hatched a super nova yet? and what would be a good pairing to make one ? i have a tremper super snow het RAPTOR female, do i need a dreamsicle male?
i have 2 hatchling black hole het tremper's, their mother is the tremper super snow het RAPTOR , am i right in thinking i have a 1 in 8 chance with this pairing?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> i was looking at the leopard gecko wiki and just wondered if anybody has hatched a super nova yet? and what would be a good pairing to make one ? i have a tremper super snow het RAPTOR female, do i need a dreamsicle male?
> i have 2 hatchling black hole het tremper's, their mother is the tremper super snow het RAPTOR , am i right in thinking i have a 1 in 8 chance with this pairing?


I think I saw one on a site somewhere a while back.... i'll have a look.

Assuming worse case and your enigma is only het

Mack snow eclipse enigma het T_albino x Supersnow T_albino het eclipse will give
*
6.25% Supersnow T_albino eclipse enigma*
6.25% Supersnow T_albino eclipse
6.25% Supersnow T_albino enigma het eclipse
6.25% Supersnow T_albino het eclipse
6.25% supersnow eclipse enigma het T_albino
6.25% supersnow eclipse het T_albino
6.25% supersnow enigma het T_albino and eclipse
6.25% supersnow het T_albino and eclipse
6.25% Mack snow T_albino eclipse enigma
6.25% Mack snow T_albino eclipse
6.25% Mack snow T_albino enigma het eclipse
6.25% Mack snow T_albino het eclipse
6.25% Mack snow eclipse enigma het T_albino
6.25% Mack snow eclipse het T_albino
6.25% Mack snow enigma het T_albino and eclipse
6.25% Mack snow het T_albino and eclipse

So worst case is 1 in 16. Obviously 1 in 8 if your enigma is homozygous. I think this is right, kinda confused myself for a bit :blush:


----------

